# [AE] Video ruckelt nach rendern...



## Rokni (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem,
und zwar habe ich eine neue komposition erstellt, hab 499 einzelbilder importiert (bmp sequenz) und will das jetzt rendern. Soweit so gut.. hab die Einstellungen auf Windows Video gestellt, und das Video gerendert.. Aber das Fertige Resultat ruckelt nur noch.. weiß von euch vllt einer was ich falsch eingestellt habe?

rokni


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2005)

Wie groß ist denn die Videodatei ? etwa  600MB ?
Dann ist da keine Kompression verwendet worden und der Rechner müht sich ab, etwa
25MB die Sekunde als Video darzustellen.

Nimm erstmal den Microsoft DV-Codec..

mfg chmee


----------



## emulsion (23. Januar 2005)

also bei mir is das problem, das es immer ruckelt, egal welchen der 4 Microsoft DV-Codecs ich nehme! (ich hab auch keine bmp files, sondern avi!) nur bei "verlust frei" is es ok! aber wer will einen 10sec. clip mit 500 mb?


   um bmp datein zu einem avi zusamen zu fügen, is am besten (meiner meinung nach) "VideoMach" das geht am besten und is auch speziel dafür entwickelt! ich gehe mal davon aus das du ein viedo für counterstrike machen willst? 

  download:
http://www.soft32.com/download_18217.html


----------



## Rokni (23. Januar 2005)

hm ich hab das schon mit allen codecs versucht die ich installiert habe, aber ich bekomme kein gutes ergebnis hin.. bis jetzt hab ich nur 500 einzelbilder (für 25 fps optimiert) die versuch ich ruckelfrei als video darzustellen, aber das gerenderte video ruckelt nur.. bei jeder einstellung (also die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe, finde keine gute  )

EDIT:  Nein, CS hasse ich wie dei pest  und danke ich versuch das mal mit dem programm

EDIT2: Habs ausprobiert.. ruckelt immer noch sau stark!.. :/

EDIT3: Ok.. soweit so gut.. jetzt geht es einigermaßen, 2 sek läuft es flüssig dann ruckelt es wieder 2 sek.. dann wieder 2 sek flüssig und so weiter..


----------



## 27b-6 (24. Januar 2005)

Moin!

Evtl. ein Hardware-Problem!?
Ein paar Infos wären brauchbar: CPU, RAM, Festplatten intern-extern, Netzwerk, usw.


----------



## ts_tommy (24. Januar 2005)

füg die 500 bilder per bmp2avi (google) zusammen und erstelle ein verlustfreies avi
das importierst du dann, setzt fx drauf und exportierst es mit gescheiter kompression (xvid)

seas


----------

